

Ballmer Peak - Programming + Alcohol - Aarvay
http://xkcd.com/323/

======
tomfakes
I've written production code in that peak zone.

One rule though: don't touch the production servers when you're in this zone.
Don't ask how I know...

~~~
Aarvay
Haha. True. Never hit the production zone! Can anyone tell me how to exactly
touch that zone? :/ (The quantity to intake)

